# Need gear!



## animasgirl (Jun 14, 2007)

So I have almost completed my own set of gear but am looking for a paddle, drytop, and helmet of my own. Used would be awesome!
Let me know if anyone wants to sell anything useful to a beginner. Anything...


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I just got a Werner bentshaft Player paddle, new, on sale, but the shaft length is a bit too short for me. Its a 191 cm 30-degree offset. It's a killer paddle and has been used once. $250 firm, or $275 if you want to negotiate.  It retails at about $305 and I paid $275+tax.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a couple of good beginner paddles.

- almost brand new Aquabound shred AMT, length 194. Entry level kayak paddle ~ retail about $90. I'd like to get $40 for it.

- abused bent shaft Waterstick. $40

I live in Denver

(303)321-2881


----------



## bparegien (Apr 21, 2007)

*Used Gear*

Rocky Mountain Adventures is having their used gear sale this weekend - you might be able to find some good deals!


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a med.Patagonia Stretch Nemo Drytop (orange) and a Black Lidds storm. Let both go for $100.00
Mike
970 385 1962


----------

